# Movies That Shouldn't have Sequels



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Basically, this thread is dedicated to listing movies that:

a) Shouldn't have sequels.

b) Shouldn't have obtained sequels.

c) Would be stronger without sequels.

Or any other form of complaining you want to do about film sequels.

I'll start by saying that Highlander should have never had sequels, and that, though I love the series as a whole, Rocky may have been much stronger if it never got sequels. Even Rocky II, as it's obvious from the first one that Stallone hadn't intended on making one.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

The Descent


----------



## Batman4Life (Aug 5, 2011)

About every Disney movie except Toy Story and Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Lion King II was good though.


----------



## Batman4Life (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah it was alright but i didnt like it to much, I thought 1 1/2 was cool though.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Basically, this thread is dedicated to listing movies that:
> 
> a) Shouldn't have sequels.
> 
> ...



No rematch with Apollo, No Clubber, Thunder Lips, or Drago Rocky wouldn't have been as strong with out atleast the seques.l We saw the man grow. I'd have been satisfied if they stopped at the 4th even 5th one although I enjoyed Rocky balboa it retconed the shit out of his head trauma.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2011)

Most sequels are good as long as they have the same actors/actresses as the first movie. When they don't it's just an awful waste of money. Can't think of any off the top of my head. Batman was right though, most Disney films don't do it right and it's not just the voices but also the direction they take the story in.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

The fucking Matrix.


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

The810kid said:


> No rematch with Apollo, No Clubber, Thunder Lips, or Drago Rocky wouldn't have been as strong with out atleast the seques.l We saw the man grow. I'd have been satisfied if they stopped at the 4th even 5th one although I enjoyed Rocky balboa it retconed the shit out of his head trauma.


I loved 'em all, although it bugged me how in the the second one, his near blindness magically went away when he fought Apollo. Yes, that's the only thing that bugged me about the Rocky sequels. That, and the lack of the Rocky theme in the 5th one.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 6, 2011)

The Disney classics should NOT have any sequels...save for a few, like Bambi, which was surprisingly well done, and Lion King.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> The Disney classics should NOT have any sequels...save for a few, like Bambi, which was surprisingly well done, and Lion King.


The Aladdin sequels were pretty good too.


----------



## Wan (Aug 6, 2011)

Shrek. Cars.  (Why the HELL did Pixar make a sequel to their worst-received movie when they should be making a sequel to The Incredibles?!)


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 6, 2011)

The Aladdin sequels were ok, I guess. 

And Oman, I don't think too badly of the Shrek sequels. They're not as bad as some others. 

Street Fighter should NEVER have any more sequels made. Leave it as it is.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

Shrek 2 was way better than the first.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Shrek 2 was way better than the first.



Wut. I remember being clinically depressed after how much it paled to the first. I had Land Before Time Sequel flashbacks. Puss and Charming were like Chomper come again, characters who should have been a wonderful gold mine of memories and laughter that were quickly drowned out in surrounding filth and poor excecution.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2011)

Any movie ever made sounds about right. If it's not planned from the get go - don't do it.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 6, 2011)

Disney films (except Toy Story), Pirates of the Caribbean, Shrek (2nd movie was good, but the 3rd just sucked).


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2011)

Karate kid, Land before Time, Blood Sport


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 6, 2011)

A Serbian Film, A Serbian Film, A Serbian Film, A Serbian Film 

Did I mention... A Serbian Film?

Human Centipede shouldn't have had a sequel done... But hopefully there's no plans for a sequel of A Serbian Film... If there is... Then... Mother of god...


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> A Serbian Film, A Serbian Film, A Serbian Film, A Serbian Film
> 
> Did I mention... A Serbian Film?
> 
> Human Centipede shouldn't have had a sequel done... But hopefully there's no plans for a sequel of A Serbian Film... If there is... Then... Mother of god...



ASF was   If those people have any sanity left in them they won't make a sequel.But from what I've seen,newer Serbian movies usually don't have one,so it should be fine.

Transformers shouldn't have had sequels.Of course,that probably means I wouldn't be introduced to my favorite song,but something must be sacrificed for the greater good.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2011)

The Mask. Son of the Mask was just all kinds of terrible. Ace Ventura also (the sequel was decent, but could have done without).

Edit: Also The Hangover. Only because the sequel was basically like the original movie with some minor changes.


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2011)

Blues Brothers.  Blues Brothers 2000 was piss poor compared to the original.  Even worst was that Blues Brothers 2000 Nintendo 64 game. :/


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 6, 2011)

Disney Films.
Shrek
Rocky
The Mask
Home Alone


----------



## P (Aug 6, 2011)

American Pie.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah yes, Home Alone. And Spy Kids. I don't know why there's another sequel coming out.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The fucking Matrix.



God, this. This _so_ much.

Pirates of the Carribean. The sequels actually weren't that bad (and, dare I say, _good_) but I never felt like it needed them. The first movie was pretty well contained IMO.


The Mummy too. 
In that case, however, the sequels were just plain terrible.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 7, 2011)

Oman said:


> Shrek. Cars.  (Why the HELL did Pixar make a sequel to their worst-received movie when they should be making a sequel to The Incredibles?!)



No Puss and Boots  nah Dream Works made the right decision.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 7, 2011)

Evan Almighty sucked, hard.



Ruby Moon said:


> Ah yes, Home Alone. And Spy Kids. I don't know why there's another sequel coming out.



Island of Lost Dreams wasn't great. But Game Over was good. 

And kids these days wouldn't even fucking appreciate Spy Kids even if they remade the original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

There were a lot of them. I can't really think of many off hand because that's how I do things.


I think Steven Segal's train movie got a sequel. That shouldn't have happened.

Oh, and Speed. What the hell was Speed 2? I still haven't seen that but I've heard it's shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 8, 2011)

BayTransformers.


Bluebeard said:


> The Descent



Well, the sequel wasn't awful or anything. It just paled in comparison to the first movie. And the cast wasn't nearly as strong. Though I didn't care for the ending.

Also, Return of Jafar was an entertaining film. As was The Lion King 2. Most others (ignoring Pixar) were pretty bad though.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 8, 2011)

Aliens, and The Matrix.

Also no comedy should have a sequel. Saves a lot of pain.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> BayTransformers.
> 
> .



It was always planed as a trilogy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Are We There Yet?

That should never get a fucking sequel and it has 10000 of them.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

@Zen-Aku: Irrelevant.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> It was always planed as a trilogy



That means shit, considering how shitty the trilogy is. 

My point stands.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 8, 2011)

Can we distinguish between films that absolutely left no opening for a sequel from movies that simply had bad sequels?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2011)

Weekend at Bernie's

/thread


----------



## jazz189 (Aug 8, 2011)

Classic Disney Movies (except Lion King and The Rescuers)
Pixar Movies (except Toy Story)
The Matrix
Michael Bay Transformers (I don't care if it was always planned as a trilogy, the should have never happened)
Pirates of the Caribbean
The Land Before Time
Don Bluth animated movies
and 
Shrek (one movie was enough)


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> That means shit, considering how shitty the trilogy is.
> 
> My point stands.



But thats just you not liking them

On Topic: I Want to say Ocean's eleven because O12 sucked but i liked O13


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Transformers still could have ended after the first, nothing about the movie demanded a sequel, other than the money it brought in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Transformers still could have ended after the first, nothing about the movie demanded a sequel, other than the money it brought in.



same could be said for starwars


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Which Star Wars? The prequels shouldn't exist, but the fact that Vader was alive at the end of A New Hope was enough to at least give a purpose to a sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I know one! 

Paranormal Activity. The first was mediocre.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> , but the fact that Vader was alive at the end of A New Hope was enough to at least give a purpose to a sequel.



And starscream was alive at the end of transformers as well as Primes message to the refugees


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Blair Witch.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 8, 2011)

Spider-Man?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2011)

Oman said:


> Shrek. Cars.  (Why the HELL did Pixar make a sequel to their worst-received movie when they should be making a sequel to The Incredibles?!)



Merchandise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Free Willy.


I don't think I need to elaborate.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> *Well, the sequel wasn't awful or anything. It just paled in comparison to the first movie. And the cast wasn't nearly as strong. Though I didn't care for the ending.*
> 
> Also, Return of Jafar was an entertaining film. As was The Lion King 2. Most others (ignoring Pixar) were pretty bad though.



That's exactly why I think the Descent didn't need a sequel. I was happy with the first film and I feel it is stronger without the unnecessary tack-on of the sequel.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2011)

The Mummy series should've ended with 2 movies.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 8, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The Mummy series should've ended with 2 movies.


It should have ended with 0 movies


----------



## Sillay (Aug 8, 2011)

Cinderella. I haven't actually watched any of the other Disney sequels to know how bad they are, but I can say for sure that Cinderella could've been perfectly well left alone.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Cinderella. I haven't actually watched any of the other Disney sequels to know how bad they are, but I can say for sure that Cinderella could've been perfectly well left alone.



They're hilariously terrible.

Yes, I have seen them.

And I feel dirty admitting that.


----------



## Queen Vag (Aug 8, 2011)

The sequels to most disney movies are HORRIBLE
especially Mulan 2 and Pocahontas 2
especially the latter movie


also Hangover 2 really blew


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Did we need more then one godfather?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2011)

> They're hilariously terrible.
> 
> Yes, I have seen them.
> 
> And I feel dirty admitting that.


I saw 2 with my family, yeah pretty fucking bad, but I liked the concept of one of the wicked stepsisters becoming a nicer person and falling in love herself.

I didn't even fucking bother with 3



> Did we need more then one godfather?


Stop posting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Stop posting.



Godfather 3 sucked, and as good as 2 was it was pretty pointless


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Spider-Man?



Spider-Man 2 > Spider-Man


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Godfather 3 sucked, and as good as 2 was it was pretty pointless



2 was great and not pointless

try harder


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> same could be said for starwars



What?  No.  The Empire still ruled the galaxy at the end of A New Hope.  The Rebel Alliance had survived a battle but it hadn't won the war.  Vader was still alive, and there were hints at Vader's boss, the Emperor, who hadn't even been _seen_ yet, much less defeated.  There was still plenty of story to be told.

By the end of Transformers, Megatron was dead, the Decepticons defeated, the Allspark secure, and Earth was saved.  They could have stopped right there and there would be no real demand to see the story finish.

Also, there's the fact that A New Hope was actually, y'know, _good_.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think there was ever an actual original plan to make Star Wars a trilogy

only because it made a shitload of money did they decide to make sequels


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't think there was ever an actual original plan to make Star Wars a trilogy
> 
> only because it made a shitload of money did they decide to make sequels



Are you kidding?

[openingfont]STAR WARS: EPISODE IV[/openingfont]

If Lucas didn't plan to make sequels he at least planned to make prequels...luckily he made sequels first.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

Star Wars didn't say "Episode IV" when it was first released, that was added later.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Lucas had planned the whole saga (or at least planned for there to be a saga) but he focused on making one movie first because he wasn't sure how successful it would be (or if he could/wanted to create more).

Wiki says:


> Lucas has often alleged that the entire original trilogy was written as one film; that the Star Wars script was too long, so he split it into three films.[5][32][33] However, none of Lucas's drafts had more pages or scenes than his final draft. Lucas's second draft is usually cited as the script he is referring to with these comments.[34] Michael Kaminski argues in his work The Secret History of Star Wars that this draft is structurally very similar to the final film in plot arrangement, and that the only elements from it that were saved for the sequels were an asteroid field space chase (moved to The Empire Strikes Back) and a forest battle involving Wookiees (moved to Return of the Jedi, with Ewoks in place of Wookiees), and that none of the major plotlines of the sequels are present.[34] Lucas himself has admitted this.[35]


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

It didn't plan for sequels. That doesn't mean it didn't deserve sequels or that it didn't have a good setup to produce possible sequels.


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Star Wars didn't say "Episode IV" when it was first released, that was added later.



Really? 

Curse you Special Edition remakes!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Special Edition remasters added Hayden Christensen, terrible version.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

Oman said:


> Really?
> 
> Curse you Special Edition remakes!



It's not just the special edition remakes. They added them when the movies were released on VHS.

Our copies of the original trilogy are the VHS versions that my dad bought immediately after they were released on VHS (which was around the mid-eighties). They all are numbered (for example, A New Hope has the "IV" on it during the credits).

Strangely, the boxes themselves aren't marked with IV, V, or VI, but the credits are.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2011)

Actually it did have Episode IV at the start

that was a shoutout to all the weekly serials that Lucas would watch as a kid (stuff like Flash Gordon) that would go on to influence him.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

Not when it was first in theaters.


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

I literally remember going to the video store with my dad to buy the VHS tapes to first see them as a little kid. :33 Good times, good times...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

I forgot about Back to the Future.

inb4 Rukia


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2011)

Back to the Future is the same kind of deal with it being expanded because it made a lot of money

But it's one of those cases where I don't care since I liked II and III


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> 2 was great and not pointless
> 
> try harder


 the First Godfather told a perfectly good stand alone story 

2 was pointless, it was  just a cash in a good one mind you but still a cashin



Oman said:


> By the end of Transformers, Megatron was dead, the Decepticons defeated, the Allspark secure, and Earth was saved.  They could have stopped right there and there would be no real demand to see the story finish.


 Starscream was still alive , their was a piece of the allspark left, and more transformers were comming





> Also, there's the fact that A New Hope was actually, y'know, _good_.


Your mileage may vary


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never met anyone who said Transformers was a better movie than A New Hope.

Y'know. Cept' slow people.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never met anyone who said Transformers was a better movie than A New Hope.



i didn't say that

out of the original trilogy ANH is the only one i like


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never met anyone who said Transformers was a better movie than A New Hope.


Double post for some reason


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2011)

yes we get it you like bayformers, let it go


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> out of the original trilogy ANH is the only one i like


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

My mother always told me if you dont have any thing nice to say dont say any thing at all

*Edit*: i dont have any thing nice to say about this movie....since u didn't get it


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

>didn't say anything


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i didn't say that
> 
> out of the original trilogy ANH is the only one i like



And I've never met someone who thought the Bayformers trilogy was better than the Star Wars original trilogy.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2011)

seriously stop posting, this is getting uncomfortable to witness


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Oman said:


> And I've never met someone who thought the Bayformers trilogy was better than the Star Wars original trilogy.



*shrugs*




Back on topic: Tremors should of been one movie

Mission impossible should of been one movie at best

and Dear God why hell did they keep making Highlander movies


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

So Zen-aku has proven he has no taste.  Moving on...


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Oman said:


> So Zen-aku has proven he has no taste.  Moving on...



y u mad did you like Highlander 2


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> y u mad did you like Highlander 2



Ok now you're just starting to troll.  Or were you trolling all along?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Oman said:


> Ok now you're just starting to troll.  Or were you trolling all along?



no, i Really think the Star Wars Trilogy are the most overrated Movies of all time

But.... The original was Envisioned as the start of a Trilogy,so it should of had sequels


----------



## Wan (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> no, i Really think the Star Wars Trilogy are the most overrated Movies of all time
> 
> But.... The original was Envisioned as the start of a Trilogy,so it should of had sequels



Meh.  I guess everyone has to be anti-pop culture somehow...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qANMjwLmo6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Oman said:


> Meh.  I guess everyone has to be anti-pop culture somehow...*SNIP*]



ehh being popular doesn't mean quality *insert Strawman Comparison to Twilight here*

*ONTOPIC*: Three Ninjas
An American Tail
Leprechaun


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2011)

> Back on topic: Tremors should of been one movie


I liked the 4th one, it had cowboys in it


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

Leprechaun should have never happened in the first place.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blair Witch.


Those kind of movies really upset me with their cult like fanbase .


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Leprechaun should have never happened in the first place.



Hmm what is the Greater Sin

Creating a Really Shitty movie or Giving that Really shitty movie a Sequel


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 8, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> But thats just you not liking them



No it isn't.

The Bayformers films have had a genuine series of problems that have been pointed out time and again by multiple people. Blatantly ignoring them and invoking the appeal to motive fallacy doesn't change this fact. You're free to like them as much as you want, but don't sit there and pretend they are good films.


Bluebeard said:


> That's exactly why I think the Descent didn't need a sequel. I was happy with the first film and I feel it is stronger without the unnecessary tack-on of the sequel.



Actually, looking at all the things I'd just said about it, I think I have to agree with you now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> The Bayformers films have had a genuine series of problems that have been pointed out time and again by multiple people. Blatantly ignoring them and invoking the appeal to motive fallacy doesn't change this fact. You're free to like them as much as you want, but don't sit there and pretend they are good films.



Don't have to pretend friend,any probloms it has should be ignored by every thing they get right, most of the "problems" are blown out of proportion in the first place by the rabid Bay hatdom

*any way lets stay on topic shall we?*


----------



## Wan (Aug 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Don't have to pretend friend,any probloms it has should be ignored by every thing they get right, most of the "problems" are blown out of proportion in the first place by the rabid Bay hatdom
> 
> any way lets stay on topic shall we



You do realize that much of the Bay hate is caused by the movies in question?  So it's not an unjustified reason to call the movie bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2011)

Oman said:


> You do realize that much of the Bay hate is caused by the movies in question?  So it's not an unjustified reason to call the movie bad.



it is if it s a knee jerk response


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Don't have to pretend friend,any probloms it has should be ignored by every thing they get right, most of the "problems" are blown out of proportion in the first place by the rabid Bay hatdom
> 
> *any way lets stay on topic shall we?*



That could work _if what they got right outweighed what they got wrong_.
*They don't*.

The problems are not blown out of proportion; they are actual issues which makes them poor films. And people actually attack the movies rather than Bay himself.

If you want the discussion on the topic to end, then stop responding. It's very simple.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Did we need more then one godfather?





Zen-aku said:


> i didn't say that
> 
> out of the original trilogy ANH is the only one i like





Zen-aku said:


> Don't have to pretend friend,any probloms it has should be ignored by every thing they get right, most of the "problems" are blown out of proportion in the first place by the rabid Bay hatdom
> 
> *any way lets stay on topic shall we?*






In any case, staying on the topic.

The Matrix
Transformers
The Birds
All non Pixar Disney Movies


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

The Birds had a sequel?

Oh yeah there was no need for more than one Psycho film.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> All non Pixar Disney Movies



Cars 2 begs to differ.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The Birds had a sequel?


Unfortunately Yes, 



Gnome said:


> Cars 2 begs to differ.



I haven't seen it yet, and i don't plan to do it in any near future.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

Cars 2 was a necessary evil


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2011)

need that sweet cars money to make more good movies


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

pretty much

when your franchise makes profits in the billions one more certainly wouldn't hurt


----------



## Hariti (Aug 9, 2011)

_The Ring _ shouldn't have had a sequel._Scooby Doo_ neither.


----------



## Regner (Aug 9, 2011)

*Surfer Chick Movie*

I actually watched the sequel to the first surfer movie Blue Crush, biggest waste of time ever.  A sequel was definitely not necessary for that movie.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 12, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Did we need more then one godfather?





YES.



My choices are Hostel and Human Centipede, and i mean them as a whole, not only as sequels.    Who the fuck comes up with that shit?  


And those who say that Hostel is an horror movie, pheesh.    Not scary whatsoever, just dumb and disturbing.    I guess the whole kidnapping theme is sort of scary, but i like my horror movies scary, not squicky.  

I also will have too say Spiderman 3. it could've been handled so much better than it was.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

I've seen the current cut for The Thing Prequel... They've got some SFX, to tweek here and there; as it relates to the creature.... Yes we are shown what happened to the  Norwegian base an event that was left to imagination shall now be shown and for 75% of the film it moves at a break neck pace the director and writers knew the right beats to hit with the film it drags in some spots on exposition here and there something "I hope" they cut as its only there for those who are unfamiliar with the 82 film I also liked that the composer for the prequel Marco Beltrami wisely chose to incorporate (Key) cues from the Original Film...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Films like Transformers value is overlooked. They are good scenery films, for various reasons I don't want to get involved in the movie along with the person I'm watching it with, at the same time it has to pass as entertainment. 

Shit like Transformers and various Romcoms fit the bill.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 12, 2011)

Men in Black 2 was completly unnecessary, it lacked the originality of the first one, does not provide any new ideas, and just limits to exploit the sucess of the first.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 14, 2011)

Meet The Fockers. I saw Little Fockers in theaters and wasn't too impressed at all... only good thing about it was Barbra Streisand.

Fight Club, Black Swan, Taxi, Beauty Shop, Tropic Thunder, Pineapple Express, White Chicks, The Forgotten, The Unborn, Moonstruck... none of these should have sequels or any following installments... I don't see it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Back on topic: Tremors should of been one movie



Yep. I don't think I've ever watched more than a chunk of any sequel. I'm discouraged right the hell off.


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

Every Marvel movies


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Cars 2 begs to differ.


The thing about the Cars films isn't that they're bad but that they have a much smaller audience then the rest of Pixar's work. Every other Pixar film has universal appeal. With Cars and Cars 2 you're not really going to enjoy it unless your particularly fond of automobiles already so it's really just a film for young boys who buy hot wheels and adults who either watch the car races or attend car shows.


----------

